# 2 TB very fast Portable/External SSD/SSHD and very fast HDD



## amit.tiger12 (May 18, 2014)

I want to buy 2 TB very fast Portable/External SSD/SSHD and very fast HDD. Price is no concern for both of these SSD and HDD, but speed should very fast write and read speed.
2TB SSD/SSHD suggest fastest ssd
2TB HDD - USB 3.0 will be fast or something else? suggest fastest hdd.
PS. - Price is no concern, my uncle is giving me as a gift of my choice including these two storage device.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2014)

if your budget is more than Rs 30k for 1 TB ssd, then buy Crucial M550 or Samsung 840 EVO.
if not, then but WD my passport 2 TB usb HDD.


----------



## seamon (May 19, 2014)

Usb 3.0 will bottleneck the ssd.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 19, 2014)

What about 840 pro?? Is it available in 2 TB size?? Around 30k or above it no problem for ssd budget...
And i want hdd also.. Suggest me 2 TB hdd..
What do you mean by 3.0 will bottleneck ssd???


And i want both ssd and external hdd portable... "Portable"...


----------



## seamon (May 19, 2014)

You said external SSD in your first post. -_-
External SSDs are usually bottle necked by USB 3.0 interface. 
Get Samsung EVO 1 TB SSD and WD My Passport Ultra external HDD. 

AFAIK, consumer grade SSDs have 1 TB capacity max.
*www.onlyssd.com/ssd-capacity/buy-online-1tb-ssd/samsung-1tb-840-evo-series-ssd.html
40k 1 TB SSD.
Buy WD My Passport Ultra from Flipkart.

- - - Updated - - -

Otherwise you can get 2 Samsung EVO SSDs to set them up in Raid 0 formation to double the speed.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

thanks for help..
and sorry don't want to purchase now..

close the thread...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow.. you are on a "get things closed" spree..


----------

